# Can some resize this sig for me please



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

This is a sig I had and due to the lower size requirements of 420 X 220 I cant use it anymore. Can some one resize for me when they get a chance. I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here you go. It's now the right size.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate it, but its says the remote file is too large.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here try this one. I think the height was a little too big on that one.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here you go bro. The file size has to be 19.5k or smaller.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> Here try this one. I think the height was a little too big on that one.


File size to large


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

ToeZup said:


> Here you go bro. The file size has to be 19.5k or smaller.


_lower size requirements of 420 X 220 _

This file is small enough but the size is to large.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

They enforcing that 19.5K thing now? Now I need to change mine.

Anywho....


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> They enforcing that 19.5K thing now? Now I need to change mine.
> 
> Anywho....


Thanks something is fishy about the sigs look how small it got after I inserted it....Thanks anyway


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I can't see your sig at all atm. Are you trying to use the uploader or what? 

If you are just right click the picture, hit properties and copy and paste the link in image tags in your sig.

Now I can see it...odd.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

well I have tried it both ways and at first I get an X but after a few mins it turns small....


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Odd, I just resized mine too and it worked fine... I'll try yours just for kicks.

It seems to have worked? All I have in my sig is... Minus the space in the first IMG and center tag.

[ CENTER][IMG ]http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/2346/forrestsigiu6.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER]


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

tried muliple times, just will not work on mine...hey man I really appreciate the help and effort though


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I put it in my sig to see if it would work and it did.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

It worked finally....Thanks to everyone who helped...


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Nice... that was odd.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah I crept in while you n00bs were sweating it and fixed it


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

glad to see it got fixed because thats a cool sig.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Yeah I crept in while you n00bs were sweating it and fixed it


Cheater


----------

